# UPDATE:Clyde Not Coming Home Today



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

So Clyde is at the Vets on IV's, I rushed him in Friday morning as he'd had a very off night. He kept wanting to go outside, we basically spent the night on the porch. He has Pancreatis, and it appears it was from his Rimadyl as he hadn't eaten in over 24 hours, and hadn't eaten anything fatty. Rimadyl was started on month ago for arthritis.

My regular vet is back today, and said his one enzyme level is still twice the normal level. On Friday, both enzyme levels were too high to be read, she said if I had done a wait and see, he wouldn't be with us anymore.

Please continue to send positive thought and prayers. DH is working overseas, and my kids are all grown, so you cannot know what your support does for me.....Thank You All!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Still praying for Clyde! It sounds like he's in good hands and thankfully he has a wonderful mommy that took him in when needed!! ♥


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read he's still hospitalized. I'm sending you guys many prayers his enzyme levels will get back to normal.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Sending prayers and loving thoughts to Clyde!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad Clyde is improving and hope and pray he continues to do well.

Copper was at the vet's from Friday - Monday (at least and maybe Tuesday) the first time and the second time(3 years later or so), he went to the ER overnight, off to the regular vet the next morning.... back to ER that afternoon as he wasn't doing well and then moved to his specialist for 3 more days....... so clyde needing another day at the vet's isn't too bad I hope.

Even though it seems to be the rimadyl, I really recommend you try to reduce his fat intake with a low fat food. they told me that pancreatitis became more likely to recur after each episode.

I don't know if duralactin has any possibilities of causing pancreatis, but it helped copper for many months and might be another alternative for his arthritis. both his regular vet and specialist said Sam-E works as well, but it can take a few months to work so we didn't get to use it long enough for me to know.

Hugs to you and hugs and kisses to lovely Clyde (and bonnie too).


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

Sending lots of well wishes your way for you and Clyde! Hopefully the vets can get him on the mend ASAP!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Continued prayers and possitive thoughts for Clyde!!! Thanks for the update.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I hope he has a speedy recovery!


----------



## TMcCLOSKEY (Oct 13, 2012)

Clyde will be in my prayers! Keep your head up <3


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am so sorry you are having to go through this! My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Prayers for you both.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Hoping Clyde comes home soon. Take care.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Hope Clyde comes home soon. Prayers being sent.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Cheering for Clyde's speedy recovery.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Wishing Clyde all the best and a speedy recovery!
Once Clyde gets released, you might want to ask about putting him on Denamarin, it is a liver enzyme supplement. It helped getting my boy's liver values down.
My Golden is also on Rimadyl and my vet prescribed Famotidine once daily, to prevent stomach upset.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

sending hugs to you and Clyde (and Bonnie too).


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I hope he will be home soon! Hang in there!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Get well soon Clyde. Sending healing thoughts your way


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Goldenmum, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your sweet boy Clyde. 

I hope his levels return to normal and he can come home with you very soon.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sending positive thoughts for Clyde.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

continuing to send healing thoughts and prayers to you, Clyde, and Bonnie!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*cLYDE*

I'm praying for Clyde and Bonnie!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

So sorry I missed this. Good thoughts and prayers to Clyde and you. I know if it were Fiona how beside myself with worry I would be.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers for Clyde to be well again and back home with you where he belongs.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So sorry to hear Clyde is not coming home. Praying he continues to get stronger.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

PrincessDi said:


> Sending healing thoughts and prayers for Clyde to be well again and back home with you where he belongs.


Thank You, I REALLY MISS my boy! He started whining when I left....keep fighting my sweet Clydehopper!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

sending lots of good wished and hopes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Positive thoughts for both of you.

We thought Ben had pancreatitis at one point - all the symptoms and it was just after we let him have some fries from Mickey Ds. While we waited for the amalase and lipase results, the vet explained the usual course of treatment - nothing by mouth, IVs for hydration for several days, pain meds as needed, and no more people food, especially anything with fat.

I hope he can come home soon, but I think it is much harder to get him home and then have to take him back because it was too soon.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

sending you and clyde (and bonnie) lots and lots of good thoughts.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing vibes and prayers for your boy. Best wishes for successful recovery and return home tomorrow.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Must have been hard not having your boy home last night. I hope he is feeling better and is home with you today. :crossfing


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope Clyde is doing better and gets to come home soon.
His whining when you left must have hurt so much, but I'm sure he settled right down.

Hugs and prayers being sent to you all.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

prayers and hugs.
hang in there and keep us posted.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just wondering how Clyde is doing today


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Please come home today Clyde, mom needs your hugs.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

Any update on Clyde? Hugs to you, Clyde and Bonnie!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Clyde is still with my Vet, but, he was fed two small meals today, he kept them down! Tomorrow he will get another enzyme panel run............praying the levels are low enough to come home! It's just not the same without my boy here!

Thank You for all the well wishes!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers that the panel tomorrow shows he's ready to come home!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Positive thinking: Clyde is coming home soon.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

GoldenMum said:


> Clyde is still with my Vet, but, he was fed two small meals today, he kept them down! Tomorrow he will get another enzyme panel run............praying the levels are low enough to come home! It's just not the same without my boy here!
> 
> Thank You for all the well wishes!


Yeah for keeping food down! Many prayers that his enzymes come back down and your boy can come home tomorrow.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yay, Clyde! 


Sent from my iPod touch using PetGuide


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Sounds like things are going in the right direction. Good news!!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

OK Clyde - you are on the right track - keep it up!!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

So happy to see that Clyde's been able to get some food to eat!  I hope his panel comes back with good numbers and he can come back home to his family today :crossfing


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Fingers crossed..... please keep us posted....


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sending positive thoughts... come on Clyde!! Time to come home!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Hoping for some good news this morning. Anything yet?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I hope your boy can come home, wishing him a speedy recovery!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

vrmueller said:


> Hoping for some good news this morning. Anything yet?


I probably won't know anything before noon today...fingers crossed!


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

It is so hard when our special animals become ill...we love them so so much.... My heart always just aches when I am away from mine! I will send some "healing white light" along with some prayers... I know you miss that sweet boy, and he must miss you too. I was reading your thread and it is so evident how much you love him!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

JUST GOT THE CALL...MY BOY IS COMING HOME!!!!!! His enzymes are now in the normal range!!!!!!! His WBC count is still high, so he'll be on an antibiotic......but....CLYDEHOPPER IS COMING HOME!!!!!!!! Doing the Happy Dance here at work!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

So very happy for you!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

GREAT NEWS!! Give Clyde Kisses & Hugs from NJ when he gets home...........so Happy for you!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Terrific! Spoil him rotten!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOO-HOO!!! So glad to hear it.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

inge said:


> Terrific! Spoil him rotten!


I fully intend to!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mmacleod75 (Apr 7, 2012)

YAY, Awesome news!!!! I hope he's ready to get tons of hugs from Mom 

:artydude


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Terrific! Enjoy the homecoming


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

:artydude :artydude :artydude :artydude:artydude:artydude
:appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:
:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude​


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great to hear!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

EXCELLENT news!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Great news for you and Clyde!!!! Bet he'll be happy to get home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Clyde*



GoldenMum said:


> JUST GOT THE CALL...MY BOY IS COMING HOME!!!!!! His enzymes are now in the normal range!!!!!!! His WBC count is still high, so he'll be on an antibiotic......but....CLYDEHOPPER IS COMING HOME!!!!!!!! Doing the Happy Dance here at work!!!


I am so excited for Clyde and you!! Yeh!!!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

YEA!

And no fatty/fried food for Clyde ever again. (Just planning ahead).


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

Great news!!! I'm so happy for you, Bonnie, and Clyde. Does the vet want him on a special diet or will he transition back to his normal food soon?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am glad your boy is coming home!
Wishing your Clyde all the best!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

BajaOklahoma said:


> YEA!
> 
> And no fatty/fried food for Clyde ever again. (Just planning ahead).


Big change in diet, but pancreatitis was caused by rimadyl, not food!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

monarchs_joy said:


> Great news!!! I'm so happy for you, Bonnie, and Clyde. Does the vet want him on a special diet or will he transition back to his normal food soon?


One month on perscription diet, then transition to a low fat food, I went shopping today and took pics of labels and we've already agreed on one! He will either get acupuncture, or laser therapy, still doing a little research. My vet went ahead and gave him a laser treatment today, she thinks it really helped. I didn't get to see him before, so I'm not sure.

He chased one ball, didn't want to let him over do it! Then he ate, and snuggled down with his stuffie!



My heart is singing as my boy is HOME!!!! Love you Clydehopper!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

So glad Clyde is home, yay!! Welcome home!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yay, Clyde!


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

GoldenMum said:


> One month on perscription diet, then transition to a low fat food, I went shopping today and took pics of labels and we've already agreed on one! He will either get acupuncture, or laser therapy, still doing a little research. My vet went ahead and gave him a laser treatment today, she thinks it really helped. I didn't get to see him before, so I'm not sure.
> 
> He chased one ball, didn't want to let him over do it! Then he ate, and snuggled down with his stuffie!
> 
> My heart is singing as my boy is HOME!!!! Love you Clydehopper!


Yeah! I'm so happy for you guys  We were pretty cautious about the diet change with my girl too. I can't remember how long we too to transition food, but it was a while. 

I'm excited for you both that he's home!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

So happy he's home, and he's doing the things he loves! I'm very happy for you! Enjoy your boy!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So glad Clyde is home!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Such good news that Clyde is now home where he belongs!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

GoldenMum said:


> Big change in diet, but pancreatitis was caused by rimadyl, not food!


True, but once they have had pancreatitis, they are at a higher risk for it to reoccur. Fatty foods are a known trigger for pancreatitis, in fact, the usual cause. Just sharing what the ER vet told me.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Clydehopper is a very handsome boy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so glad sweet Clyde is back home and doing great.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Very happy to see Clyde is home with you and Bonnie!!!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thrilled to see the GREAT news about Clyde!! I have to wonder if you are he are more excited about it  

Clyde keep up the good work (and keep the values normal) and keep us from worrying : PS, I'll bet your mom will toss the ball for you a bit more each day


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Clyde*

Clyde

So glad you are home with your Mom!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Now that he's home, I'm sure he'll be getting better even faster now. Glad to hear he's back where he belongs.


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm so pleased to hear you've got your Clyde home again, he will heal real fast now. Please give him a huge cuddle and loads of ear rubs from me


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so glad your boy is back home.

Once I switched Copper to a low fat food and only low fat chicken wienies for treats when we grilled out he did just fine with no recurrence.

Hugs to all of you.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Copper had acupuncture and laser treatments. They helped enormously. His first vist was after his orthopedic vet siad he could do no more. Copper's front end sort of trotted agitatedly and his rear did the frankenstein stroll. He walked noticebly better on both ends after his first visit.

I was not a believer in holistic medicine before that, but it changed my mind. I hope Clyde does as well. Copper did not mind the acupuncture at all and loved the laser treatments. He'd almost be snoring during those.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So glad to read Clyde is back home and on the road to recovery. I hope he continues to do well, I know he's very happy to be back home.


----------

